# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Discharge debts for free "bill of exchange"

## steve005

> DISCHARGE ALL DEBTS WITH A BILL OF EXCHANGE
> 
> Never use the word pay, always use the word discharge.
> 
> It is impossible to pay a debt because there is no silver or gold coin. If you use the word pay, you could get yourself into trouble.
> 
> You can discharge any and all debts regardless of what they are by making a simple bill of exchange with example below. Simply print, copy, write or use a clear transparency with a color copier in red ink the example below at a 45 degree angle across any bill. Then notarize and sign and attach to the front, the example
> 
> Bill of Exchange below. If you have made a public NOTIFICATION OF RESERVATION OF RIGHTS UCC 1-308, it is a good idea to attach a copy of this to the back of everything.
> ...



this interested me very much, I'm not posting it to get your opinions but instead to help people get out unlawful debt,

----------


## Kylie

No way. 

They have to have built something in the system to get around this.

----------


## steve005

yes way, they built a way for us to get around their corrupt laws(corprate contracts), do more research on it before you go discrediting something,

----------


## tmosley

This is a great way to bankrupt yourself when they come to your door demanding $50 American Gold Eagles at face value...

----------


## steve005

> They have to have built something in the system to get around this



believe that if you want. but why would you want to? lol look into it, otherwise you're a moron.

None are more hopelessly enslaved, as those who falsely believe they are free....

----------


## steve005

> This is a great way to bankrupt yourself when they come to your door demanding $50 American Gold Eagles at face value...



I guess you missed this part




> Since you have the right to pay in gold and silver, and since gold and silver currency does not exist, then you can make a bill of exchange that is payable upon its presentation, when gold and silver currency becomes available. This is very unlikely. The reason for using the phrase “Accepted as value / accepted for value…” is to say that you accept the value to the extent of what the Federal Reserve note is redeemable in gold and silver coin. Since the bill is valued in Federal Reserve notes and the Federal Reserve note is debt and not tied to the gold standard and cannot be redeemed for gold, the amount of gold and silver due upon its presentment is zero.

----------


## Reason

Is this another failboat idea like this one was?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=178115

----------


## tmosley

> I guess you missed this part


I somehow doubt the courts would make that distinction.  You would likely be compelled to pay the full sum either in FRNs, or in silver or gold eagles .  That is, unless your contract specifically said that you must pay back the amount in federal reserve notes, rather than dollars.

----------


## Danke

> I somehow doubt the courts would make that distinction.  You would likely be compelled to pay the full sum either in FRNs, or in silver or gold eagles .  That is, unless your contract specifically said that you must pay back the amount in federal reserve notes, rather than dollars.


1. They are trying to get you to testify, you are trying to get them to witness.
2. They are trying to get you to admit there is "money", you are trying to get them to admit there isn't.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I guess you missed this part


Well ive heard of this before.. but this is the first time I understand it.. Ill look into it.. but even if you're technically, legally correct.. ya know the little guys like us arent allowed to use the law this way.. only the timmy geitners get to do this stuff right?

----------


## steve005

> I somehow doubt the courts would make that distinction.



well I feel sorry for you because it seems like you'd prefer being subject to their slave laws, thats fine, like I said I didn't post this to get your opinions, I already know it is for real

----------


## steve005

> Is this another failboat idea like this one was?
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=178115


who deemed it a failboat? mostly people who don't understand it, or more likely the controlled opposition that is on this forum so prevalently

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Steve have you personally tried any of this?

Ive heard stories of people whove tried the UCC thing like this and wound up going to jail.. you have any case history on it?

----------


## steve005

I've been researching it since I found it yesterday when I was looking for a good still, check it out for yourself, this guy has done his homework and it works  http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com

----------


## tmosley

> well I feel sorry for you because it seems like you'd prefer being subject to their slave laws, thats fine, like I said I didn't post this to get your opinions, I already know it is for real


No.  Default is just as good.

You don't "know" $#@!, until it has been tested in court.  I will happily follow your lead, or that of anyone else, once they have a precedent setting ruling.

The thing is, you'll never get one, because judges don't want to "destroy the financial system".  I've seen arguments like this before, and every time it ends up with the little guy in prison.

----------


## disorderlyvision

> I've been researching it since I found it yesterday when I was looking for a good still, check it out for yourself, this guy has done his homework and it works  http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com


wow! you have been researching it since...... yesterday

----------


## steve005

> wow! you have been researching it since...... yesterday



I googled a lot of the terms I found on the still website and found nothing on google, so there is a cover up of this info, because it works,

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I've been researching it since I found it yesterday when I was looking for a good still, check it out for yourself, this guy has done his homework and it works  http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com


well ill check it out as well as his other UCC link about getting diplomatic immunity.,. but it doesnt look too legit coming from a site that sells moonshine stills..

but ill keep an open mind and take a look...

im sure lots of cool stuff is hidden in the UCC.. Ive heard michael badnarik talk about some of it during his constitution class so who knows...  But I have heard the guy who started this wound up going to jail.. as well as the Montana Freedmen who did something along the same lines as what youre promoting.

----------


## Danke

There are a lot of good sites, and many bad ones.


Here is one that contains a lot of useful resources:

http://www.creditorsincommerce.com/

If you are new to this stuff, I'd recommend you study it at least two years before you try any of it.

----------


## MelissaWV

> well I feel sorry for you because it seems like you'd prefer being subject to their slave laws, thats fine, like I said I didn't post this to get your opinions, I already know it is for real


You first   Not only will you have beat the system, but you'll get to tell us all "I told you so."  It seems like win/win.

----------


## armstrong

hmmm..seems intriguing--let me know if you go to jail---lol will check into it also

----------


## puppetmaster

we don't have debtors prisons....yet

----------


## steve005

> You don't "know" $#@!, until it has been tested in court. I will happily follow your lead, or that of anyone else, once they have a precedent setting ruling.


it has, they drag it on until you give up or it get to be too long(over 12 month(right to speedy trial has been denied at that point) which will get your case dismissed




> but it doesnt look too legit coming from a site that sells moonshine stills..


why not?? I don't get your point, is it because moonshine is associtated with breaking the law?

----------


## steve005

> let me know if you go to jail---


why? would you stand up for my rights? our forefathers gave there lives to insure freedom for all, if they saw something happen to someone that was unjust, they realized it could happen to them just as easy and they fought for they're fellow men, now we see our fellow man getting stomped on and all we can think is glad its not me, I am sickened by this mentality

----------


## MelissaWV

> why? would you stand up for my rights? our forefathers gave there lives to insure freedom for all, if they saw something happen to someone that was unjust, they realized it could happen to them just as easy and they fought for they're fellow men, now we see our fellow man getting stomped on and all we can think is glad its not me, I am sickened by this mentality



The reason people are saying "Okay, you try it" is because you're saying you KNOW it works.  Since you KNOW it works  you shouldn't be bothered by trying it yourself.  You were looking for moonshine stills.  Now, what if I told you I made the greatest moonshine ever in an old shoe, and poured it out right in front of you:  some sort of clear liquid out of a shoe and into a glass.  I then said you should give it a try.  Would you trust me, or would you wonder why I wasn't drinking it, if the moonshine was so good?

----------


## steve005

> Now, what if I told you I made the greatest moonshine ever in an old shoe, and poured it out right in front of you: some sort of clear liquid out of a shoe and into a glass. I then said you should give it a try. Would you trust me, or would you wonder why I wasn't drinking it, if the moonshine was so good?


What a ridiculous analogy, I'm encouraging people to read and research, not drink from a dirty shoe, LOL. One person doing research can only learn so much in a given time, but if more people like the idea, we can use the forums to fine tune the process

----------


## MelissaWV

> What a ridiculous analogy, I'm encouraging people to read and research, not drink from a dirty shoe, LOL. One person doing research can only learn so much in a given time, but if more people like the idea, we can use the forums to fine tune the process


You still aren't drinking the stuff yourself though, right?  

As I said, all the research in the world won't really convince me to try something the person suggesting I try it won't try themselves.  It stinks.

----------


## steve005

> You still aren't drinking the stuff yourself though, right? 
> 
> As I said, all the research in the world won't really convince me to try something the person suggesting I try it won't try themselves. It stinks.



you must be dull, i never suggested to try anything, except read about it

----------


## Danke

> I've been researching it since I found it yesterday when I was looking for a good still, check it out for yourself, this guy has done his homework and it works  http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com


What do you mean, "since I found it yesterday."

How long have you been looking into this subject?

----------


## fisharmor

Yeah, I'll say the same thing I said on the UCC thread.
If it was true, there would be money to be made in it.  People don't get JD's unless they are able to walk and chew gum at the same time, and one of those above-average intellects would have figured out stuff like this already and put it to use.  It would be in the bottom-feeding lawyers' interests to put legal arguments like this to use.

Yes, unless the reptilian CFR and Bilderberger overlords use their mind control machines to brainwash everyone but YOU into not doing it.

Now, here's a dose of reality: look up a guy named Robert Kahre.

YouTube - The IRS vs. Robert Kahre
http://fskrealityguide.blogspot.com/...terrorism.html
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009...ahre-tax-frau/
http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2009...x-fraud-schem/

This, sir, is what happens when PRACTICING LAWYERS attempt to use gold and silver as coin of the realm IN COMPLIANCE WITH STANDING LAW.

They get 15 years in prison.

So I hope you understand that we've been reading too, and I hope you understand why we're waiting for someone else to try the scam you've been reading about, before we all jump on it.

----------


## steve005

> This, sir, is what happens when PRACTICING LAWYERS attempt to use gold and silver as coin of the realm IN COMPLIANCE WITH STANDING LAW


yes but he did someting completly different from what I posted

----------


## steve005

> Originally Posted by ItsTime  
> Fact: This movement got no where until the neo-cons hijacked it. 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by angelatc  
> And I hang here mostly because it's a freak show.



I'm really curiuos as to why you have these in your singniture

----------


## MelissaWV

> this interested me very much, I'm not posting it to get your opinions but instead *to help people get out unlawful debt*,


That sounds, whether you intended it or not, like you were saying rather bluntly for people to try it, not talk about it.  If it wasn't your intent,  your words made it seem such.

Apologies if that's the case.

Hey look; I did it without calling you a name.

----------


## fsk

It's never so easy to get freedom that all you have to do is file the right paperwork with the government.

Hint: Who owns the legal system?  The bankers!

If this loophole actually worked, they would just find a way to close the loophole.

There's no legal loophole that will get you out of paying income taxes.

There's no legal loophole that will get you out of paying property taxes.

Even if there was one that did work, the bad guys would find a way to close the loophole.

Freedom is more work than filing the right paperwork or voting for the right politician (even Ron Paul).

----------


## steve005

> It's never so easy to get freedom that all you have to do is file the right paperwork with the government.
> 
> If this loophole actually worked, they would just find a way to close the loophole.
> 
> There's no legal loophole that will get you out of paying income taxes.
> 
> There's no legal loophole that will get you out of paying property taxes



do you know this from expereince or are you just assuming? The guy's web site where I found it still has pending cases and his methods seem to be working for him, he had no tags and got the case dismissed with no trial

----------


## KCIndy

Steve, I'm not trying to demoralize you... I'm really not... but consider:  Do you - hell, does anyone - really expect the U.S. Federal government to mind its _own_ laws?

It clearly states in the Constitution that all coinage should be minted in gold or silver.  The law can't be any clearer or more specific than this.

But as always, if it doesn't suit the whims of the powers that be, the government will collectively shrug and lumber forward in its increasingly unconstitutional direction... and God help you if you get in the way.

YOU.
WILL.
BE.
SQUASHED.

That's just one example.

Think of how many other times the U.S. government has blatantly ignored its own laws?  Every conflict since WWII?  Unconstitutional.  (so-called) Federal Reserve? Unconstitutional.  (Does anyone feel like trying to make a comprehensive list of all the clearly unconstitutional laws, agencies, programs and actions of the U.S. government over the past 100 years?  The past 50?  The past 10?)

I'm entirely in favor of changing the status quo and moving back to a limited and Constitutional government.  But we're not going to get it done by way of these tricky little "Ah-HA!!  I found a loophole!" stunts.  The Feds have already made it clear that they don't respect their OWN laws, let alone any loopholes.

To enact any real change, we're going to have to slog our way through a very long fight.  We're going to have to take back our government one political seat at a time, and as Gunny Freedom here on these forums has pointed out, it really needs to start at the state level and then work its way up.  That's why we need to throw as much support as possible behind real Liberty candidates and start taking our nation back from the self-serving politicians who have led it so far astray.

It's going to be a long, uphill fight.  I hope we have the stamina to win.

----------


## steve005

> That sounds, whether you intended it or not, like you were saying rather bluntly for people to try it, not talk about it. If it wasn't your intent, your words made it seem such.



ok fine, but how would you try it before you read and understood all about it?

----------


## steve005

> YOU.
> WILL.
> BE.
> SQUASHED.


well this is from the guy who posted about it on his website




> The motion for the restraining order is because on 10-21-2009, one day after the Federal District court dismissed my case, an Arkansas State trooper pulled me over and ticketed me for no tags. This was an attempt to intimidate me into not pursuing my case. However, I filed for the appeal to the Circuit court, and the ticket was dismissed without trial.http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com/id59.html

----------


## steve005

> Anyone who tells you that using "UCC 1-308" to regain your sovereignty is pointless, does not know the law! Ignorance of the law is no excuse!!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Just to clear this up a bit, I dont think you implied this, just clarification:
> I never suggest that using UCC 1-308 would regain sovereignty, Just that if you DO happen to sign anything in a commercial capacity, including, but not limited to Government paperwork, to be sure to reserve your rights by using the UCC.
> 
> Secondly, please be careful of the phrase "citizen of the united States"...even with the lower case "u" in united. Everyone should make it a habit to use words carefully. For example, if someone made your statement above into a voice recording, we wouldn't be able to distinguish between the lower and upper case versions, which is why it should ALWAYS be any of the following:
> national of the republic of (state name)
> ...


found on dailypaul

----------


## steve005

bump, for those who haven't seen yet

----------


## Brenda Whittaker

> this interested me very much, I'm not posting it to get your opinions but instead to help people get out unlawful debt,


= Steve thank you so much.  I would like to get clear, the sample is just that small part at the bottom, and you would write that across the invoice before you, or how about a default judgment?  I tried fighting a lawsuit by writing across the summons that I did not accept the offer to contract, but they just proceeded against me and I lost a $27,000 lawsuit.  Now I'm trying to backpaddle...

----------


## Brenda Whittaker

Does anyone know if there is any protection against cops running around my property trying to cause trouble without cause, on my property that is land patented and as I am a sovereign?  They seem to be able to bully and threaten and do as they please on my property.  Last night someone shined a flashlight in their direction and they ran into my back yard and threatened to arrest my friend and everyone else in the back yard.  We were just sitting around a camp fire minding our own business.  They responded to a call by a vindictive neighbor who calls for anything we do outside, dogs that don't belong to us, things we aren't doing, it's complete insanity.  and the overzealous cops love to use that to snoop and intimidate us every time we try to enjoy our back yard.  They had itchy trigger fingers and I knew that if I were to assert that they had no cause or permission to be on my property, they'd start shooting us or some $#@!.

----------


## Brenda Whittaker

I'm happy to be here, in this forum.  I have to ask, so there is no longer silver currency?  Isn't there silver coins?  Are they just not made any more?  And couldn't a creditor just say that they would be happy to take silver from me as payment?

----------


## Daniel Thompson

> You still aren't drinking the stuff yourself though, right?  
> 
> As I said, all the research in the world won't really convince me to try something the person suggesting I try it won't try themselves.  It stinks.


I have researched these issues for 20 years and yes,  I have tried it and yes it does work.  Debt collectors hang up on me, I've had debts go away,  gave $200,000,000 to the bank of North Dakota for their 2016 deficit, had misdemeanor charges dismissed with prejudice, and more.

----------


## youric1969

> I have researched these issues for 20 years and yes,  I have tried it and yes it does work.  Debt collectors hang up on me, I've had debts go away,  gave $200,000,000 to the bank of North Dakota for their 2016 deficit, had misdemeanor charges dismissed with prejudice, and more.


I also have been studying for about 3 years. The treasure trove of documents is found on scribd. I am going to try it or one like it. There wouldn't be so much info found everywhere if there wasn't some kind of truth to it. Thank you for your post. what document or template did you use if I may ask. Just curious. Check out the site I refered to and you will understand what I mean about there being too much to not have some kind of merit to it.

----------


## Working Poor

I think the only way to reset the economy is total debt dissolution. I know this idea is not popular. Many banks would fail any market that is debt dependent would likely fail so what? It is not fair that the common human must always pay the interest with no return. Many companies and people are being unfairly knocked out of the game. Welfare is a cheap price to pay for how it limits the poor and creates more poor dependent and broken individuals. Credit algorithms need to be adjusted or eliminated. Regulation needs to be cut more. The common human should not have to pay for all this corruption and debauchery. It ought not be legal to steal but it is.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm really curiuos as to why you have these in your singniture


Even I like an occasional freak show .

----------


## Krugminator2

> I think the only way to reset the economy is total debt dissolution.



Nothing says liberty and justice like $#@!ing over people who saved and invested and rewarding those in debt by using government force to break contracts.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Even I like an occasional freak show .



I quite enjoy reading bumped threads from crazies back in the early Ron Paul days. Lot of talk of sovereign citizens. Welshing on debt because dollars aren't real.  The occasional flat Earth thread. Fun reads.

----------


## Working Poor

> Nothing says liberty and justice like $#@!ing over people who saved and invested and rewarding those in debt by using government force to break contracts.


I think anyone who participates in throwing crushing debt on to hard working people who are just trying to get by ought to feel some pain. A bank that charges a poor old lady $40 for being $1.01 over drawn the day before her check gets deposited so they can short her for the month and her have to go without food or utilities ought to get taken down and anyone who profits from this type of theft ought to have to pay. I know this happens a lot. I used to have a bread ministry where I used to take bread to elderly and single mothers. Some of these people had only eaten the bread I gave them for a month because of stuff like this. Especially the elderly who could not afford a car to get themselves to a food stamp office and were not able to get around good enough to walk a mile of more to a bus stop. I did take several of them to apply for food stamps when I had time I worked ful time and was a singe mother myself at the time so sometime I had to do for myself and my child. Many of these people had out lived their whole family and I was the only one checking in on them. I also made huge pots of chilli and soup to carton up for them so they would have something other than bread to eat at the end of their month. They would have to chose to eat or pay their rent.I had a food truck and I would feed a bunch of homeless people the leftovers from my day and was forced to stop under threat of fines and/or jail.  Anyone who actually profits from this type of thing needs to learn what "thou shalt not steal" means. It is immoral and wrong.

I realize there are people who don't deserve to have their debt dissolved just like there are people who should not have profited on the misfortune of others. Discharging all debt and making banks not be allowed to steal under the law is the most fair thing to do. It will help a lot more people than it hurts and it is just. I don't think anyone will lose anything they have actually honestly worked for.  Anyone who makes debt based investment should have to suck it up because they are predators. If you have made investments and did not realize you made debt based investment you are not very smart to not know how your money is working or you just don't have any morals.

Trump won the election because regular people are tired of being kicked in the teeth so a bank can charge a poor old lady 40 bucks for a dollar over draft or so an insurance company can be given free range to over charge and drive up the cost of health care and drive up the cost of everything in it's wake it ain't right. Sorry if you can't see my point. I just think it is wrong to profit so hugely  off the hardship of others. I am not going to hold my breath the all debt will be dissolved

----------


## Krugminator2

> *I think anyone who participates in throwing crushing debt on to hard working people who are just trying to get by ought to feel some pain*. 
> 
> *I realize there are people who don't deserve to have their debt dissolved just like there are people who should not have profited on the misfortune of others. Discharging all debt and making banks not be allowed to steal under the law is the most fair thing to do.* It will help a lot more people than it hurts and it is just. I don't think anyone will lose anything they have actually honestly worked for.*  Anyone who makes debt based investment should have to suck it up because they are predators*. If you have made investments and did not realize you made debt based investment you are not very smart to not know how your money is working or you just don't have any morals.


So  basically you are a Communist who doesn't think people should be allowed to get mortgages, have credit cards, or invest in bonds.

The virtuous people in your world are people who don't pay what they owe and the bad guys  are the people who lent money so that the borrower could get future consumption today. And that is predatory in your world because apparently people don't have free will.

----------


## Working Poor

> So  basically you are a Communist who doesn't think people should be allowed to get mortgages, have credit cards, or invest in bonds.
> 
> The virtuous people in your world are people who don't pay what they owe and the bad guys  are the people who lent money so that the borrower could get future consumption today. And that is predatory in your world because apparently people don't have free will.


I think it is stupid to call debt an investment. I guess you think debt should go on until oblivion.  A bank ought to be able to charge $40 for a $1 over draft. I do believe there are some good mortgages but I don't think they should be given to people who can't afford them and I don't think credit cards are good at all. People end up paying 20 thousand for a vacuum cleaner. I don't think credit companies should allow people to carry an unpaid balance for over 3 months and if they do have a large balance the balance should be paid before even more spending can be added to the balance. People need to quit buying things they can't really afford.  I would like to see a dollar be worth something again. I think people should be encouraged to save and pay cash for most big purchases I think our economy has been based on debt for too long it crushes the poor and takes out the middle class. Anyone should be able to go to a doctor for a general visit for  about $25. Surgery and treatment should not cost more that the average person makes there should not be any million dollar medical bills for any reason. Nobody should have to lose their home because they are sick. I don't know how doctors can live with themselves knowing the hardship their charges put on people. I think all insurance should be abolished it is a rip off and a scam. I don't know we put up with it.

----------


## Krugminator2

> I think it is stupid to call debt an investment. I guess you think debt should go on until oblivion.  A bank ought to be able to charge $40 for a $1 over draft. I do believe there are some good mortgages but I don't think they should be given to people who can't afford them and I don't think credit cards are good at all. People end up paying 20 thousand for a vacuum cleaner. I don't think credit companies should allow people to carry an unpaid balance for over 3 months and if they do have a large balance the balance should be paid before even more spending can be added to the balance. People need to quit buying things they can't really afford.  I would like to see a dollar be worth something again. I think people should be encouraged to save and pay cash for most big purchases I think our economy has been based on debt for too long it crushes the poor and takes out the middle class. Anyone should be able to go to a doctor for a general visit for  about $25. Surgery and treatment should not cost more that the average person makes there should not be any million dollar medical bills for any reason. Nobody should have to lose their home because they are sick. I don't know how doctors can live with themselves knowing the hardship their charges put on people. I think all insurance should be abolished it is a rip off and a scam. I don't know we put up with it.



You pretty much listed a bunch of AOC talking points.

1. Greedy doctors gouging consumers aren't the problem with medical costs 
2. Debt is an investment.   The bond market is larger than the stock market. I am pretty all those people who buy debt are looking to make money.
3. Insurance is a way to transfer catastrophic risk. It isn't a scam. 
4. People who get a mortgage that they can't repay are just as much at fault as bank that lent to them with relaxed standards. I just looked up and see 97% aren't defaulted on. There are more than just " some good mortgages"
5. People should be able to make a decision about whether they take on debt and under what terms. Free people don't need big brother to keep them from making dumb decisions.

----------


## Working Poor

> You pretty much listed a bunch of AOC talking points.
> 
> 1. Greedy doctors gouging consumers aren't the problem with medical costs 
> 2. Debt is an investment.   The bond market is larger than the stock market. I am pretty all those people who buy debt are looking to make money.
> 3. Insurance is a way to transfer catastrophic risk. It isn't a scam. 
> 4. People who get a mortgage that they can't repay are just as much at fault as bank that lent to them with relaxed standards. I just looked up and see 97% aren't defaulted on. There are more than just " some good mortgages"
> 5. People should be able to make a decision about whether they take on debt and under what terms. Free people don't need big brother to keep them from making dumb decisions.


1. No it's just the way they do what insurance companies and big pharma tells the too.

2. Debt is evil especially debt that can never be repaid.

3.Insurance controls most all industries if you don't have it you can't even be in business.  Why can't I chose a Dr. who has no insurance if I want to? Because it is not allowed. Why has insurance been shoved down my throat with no rebate at all if I don't file any type of claim? Why does my bill creep up at an average of 5% each year? I have sweated way more bullets over coming up with the payment than been over joyed that I was protected especially since I can get a ticket and have to go to court over it if I cannot pay on time like they demand. I have never filed an insurance claim or carried health insurance of any kind. I do have auto because I have no choice if I want to drive. My record proves I am not likely to be in an accident. I could see being forced to buy insurance in some one under 25 or someone who has had any serious crashes even if they were so called not at fault.

4.I am sure during the crash of this century there was a much higher percentage then 3% in default. What happened to all the mortgages that crashed in the property bubble? Probably most of it has been discharged not exactly forgiven by now. Many millions of people lost their homes.  Almost 43 million on food stamps and God only knows how many jobs were lost at the time.

5. Yea free people don't need big daddy govie telling them what to buy either. A long as there is a government that tells me I am not legal if I don't purchase something that I I have only paid into and never gotten any thing back expect for a note telling me thanks for letting them be the one to rip me off each year I am not free and neither is my earning.

----------


## JPs

Moonshine Stills does not sell moonshine. It sells stills of all kinds. and there is not a law against making and selling stills.

----------

